# US destruction of enemy aircraft credits



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2006)

Gives a list of credits to US pilots for the destruction of enemy aircraft Great for those history reachers out there.


Enjoy 

Micdrow


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, if you like the Army Air Corps


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2006)

Cant argue that fact. Im an ex Navy man myself.


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 7, 2006)

Then you'd like my avatar, a photo from an original VF-11 F4F-4 access panel in my possession (actually I have both left and right panels); came from bureau number 11985.

Rich


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

tried downloading it but it slowed my connection it was downloading at 1.1 kbps so it would've taken hours........


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah very cool avitar


----------



## Twitch (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent document- all 687 pages! Hey Lancaster get into the 21st century. It took less than 2 minutes at 225 KB/sec with DSL.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2006)

don't get me wrong i have ADSL it was just real slow, maybe i was doing something else can't remember.......


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2006)

a document that is soundly lacking in detail. Example Steve Ananian with only 1 kill.......wrong. **** Hewitt from the 78th fg with 4 kills.......wrong ! on it goes.

thanks for trying it reminds me of the many sites that have listed Luftwaffe pilot kills, very short on victories with incorrect dates

cheers and hey find a Ar 234 manual to post that would be excellent


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2006)

Most of those kind of lists are innaccurate as Erich said.... I dont put any faith into them...

But thanks for the link anyways..


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually the document came from the airforce historical research center. As some of you have said this document is not accurate. To be honest Im not surprised in the least. Any documents including those of other goverments always have some thing wrong especially when it for claims or losses. I use documents like this as more of a starting point. Its amazing how much data is wrong especially when an aircraft is recovered. Many aircraft thought to one thing have turned out to be another.

Any way good luck in any type of research any one is doing.

Micdrow


----------



## Twitch (Sep 20, 2006)

Discounting the whole document is like throwing the baby out with the bath water. We all know that the Victory Review boards cleaned up lots of this stuff. Hell pilots have had records re-assessed as little as 5 years ago.


----------



## Erich (Sep 20, 2006)

Twitch I am not discounting there are some inaccuracies as well as ommissions. the doc is needed without doubt

E


----------

